# Sainfoin, Onobrychis viciifolia



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

PM me. I bought some this spring.

Peter W.


----------



## mayhaw12 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello Joe, I have been reading about this Sainfoin and would love to try about an acre of it.
Wonder if it would grow in this climate here in South Ga. Near the Fla line. Would probably
have to plant here in the winter or late Fall.
mayhaw12


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

These folks show _Renumex _as available in their online store:

http://greatbasinseeds.com/ecom-prodshow/Onobrychis_viciifolia.html


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I just communicated with the proprietor of Great Basin Seeds. Unfortunately he informed me that presently he only has seed for the variety 'Eski' available. I will likely obtain some of this variety from them. They have a 3 pound minimum, which suites me fine. I shall endeavor to obtain as many different varieties as I can, in hopes that one or more will succeed in my area. Perhaps, my efforts may be groundwork for a strain suitable for desert growing. If nothing else, I can add it to our family bee-friendly irrigated flower garden.

I also contacted one of the scientists who produced the NMSU created variety, 'Renumex'. He informed me that Curtis and Curtis, Inc. should be able to supply this variety, they obtained exclusive rights to produce and distribute this variety from NMSU. I am awaiting a response from them, concerning availability of the 'Renumex' variety of Sainfoin.

I've also been communicating with

Glenna Minniear
INTX Microbials, LLC
Kentland, IN 47951
[email protected]

They produce inoculants for many different legumes and other plants, including Sainfoin. Since they don't have a distributor in my area, they have offered to supply my needs. Offering small quantities of inoculants, at very reasonable prices, yet much more than I should require.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

Any update on your use of sainfoin?


----------



## mayhaw12 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello Rweakly, No Have not been able to find any Around here local.
Getting late to plant here. Need to get in the ground here asap, Have
planted 100Lbs of Red clover last week.
Mayhaw12


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I tried planting a small plot, 10' x 50'. After the plants were starting their second true leaves, wild rabbits cleaned them out. Since then I started several groups in 15 gallon pots. At least I still have some plants growing, until I can build some rabbit protection around my trial plot areas.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.sainfoinseed.com/Sainfoin_Production_WCIA.pdf


----------



## mayhaw12 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello List, I have bought 25 lb sack of Sanfoin and we live here in South Georgia.
The nights here have been in the low 40's and some nights below 32. Was hoping
to get this Sanfoin planted here before warm weather sets in. My Red Clover is
already about 1/2 in high. As far as I know, Sanfoin has never been planted here
in this part of the country (South GA.) Has anybody had any experence with
Sanfoin here in the Warm South?
Mayhaw12


----------

